# Purdy 1 3/4 Diameter Frames



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys know where I can score 4 or 5 of these frames?
I can't get them here and can't seem to find them online.
Thanks


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

OK edit:whistling2:
Maybe I should have used more effective words on google, like purdy and 1 3/4 frame:whistling2:

FNG


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Or you could look over to the right of your screen at that bright yellow advertisement that says "WHOLESALE PAINTING SUPPLIES". :whistling2:

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Purdy_Pro_Extra_Frame_p/755009.htm


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, or that:icon_redface:


----------

